# Sigs by ThePeon



## ThePeon (Jan 5, 2011)

I will post here every time I make a new sig im happy with so I hope you like em I know I suck but still. 







I made this one when I played CoD 4 ><


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 5, 2011)

You might suck, but you sigs don't.


----------



## mameks (Jan 6, 2011)

I like your current one


----------



## Narayan (Jan 6, 2011)

can i ask where you can get those cool font you used to put your name on your sig?


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 6, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> can i ask where you can get those cool font you used to put your name on your sig?




sure thing my fonts I use I got from dafont.com .


And thanks ^^


----------



## Narayan (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for the site! now i can use stylized fonts.


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 6, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> thanks for the site! now i can use stylized fonts.




hehe np man ^^


----------



## Mazor (Jan 6, 2011)

No, you don't suck when you can make one as good as your current one.

>9000 effects are definitely not required and mostly just make things worse, better to keep it relatively simple as you have.


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 6, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> No, you don't suck when you can make one as good as your current one.
> 
> >9000 effects are definitely not required and mostly just make things worse, better to keep it relatively simple as you have.




Thanks man I like mine simple but still looks good but I still envy do rely rely good ones.

I did not make this one just one Example how cool some sigs are and I wish I could do it but even following tutorials I find it hard. hehe


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 6, 2011)

Absolutely impressive sigs!


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks allot im gonna try and do some more ^^


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 6, 2011)

new one


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2011)

I started out just like you a few years ago, following a lot of tutorials and made hundreds of sigs for a game. 
I loved it back then and it earned me sweet money in that game. It's been ages since I last made a sig though....
You can see all my sigs I've ever made here:

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o311/Sa...el_bucket/SIGS/

If you don't use this site already, then please start doing it:

http://www.sigtutorials.com/

Amazing site that has learnt me so much.


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 6, 2011)

Man rely nice sig you got there hehe I have allot to learn. ^^

Thanks for the website ^^


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 7, 2011)

Made a super simple one just for my C&C forum profile >.<


----------



## Sop (Jan 7, 2011)

Hehe, cool sigs.. Can you make make a Devil May Cry 4 one? Pleeeeeeaaase.


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 7, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Hehe, cool sigs.. Can you make make a Devil May Cry 4 one? Pleeeeeeaaase.




Okey I will try. 


Something like this ??


----------



## Sop (Jan 7, 2011)

Spot on. But what about a Devil May Cry 3 sig or Kingdom Hearts.. Sorry if I'm asking too much.


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 7, 2011)

I will check on Kingdom heart but Devil may cry 3 did I not find any renders for.


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 13, 2011)

2 new ones


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2011)

wow nice work there man. i like both sigs


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice sigs.

I haven't made one in months, and I kinda forgot how.


----------



## Dangy (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Nice sigs.
> 
> I haven't made one in months, and I kinda forgot how.



Your current sig is amazing, if you made that.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's from back in September.


----------



## Dangy (Jan 14, 2011)

ThePeon, your signatures are good for a beginner. If there is any certain signature you'd like me to give CnC on, just ask.


----------



## Sop (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you every one makes me happy you like them I will continue to train and see if I can make some cooler ones Thank u all.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2011)

you should check the ava and sig request thread. making more ava can help you become better. but if you have something else to do well...


----------



## ThePeon (Jan 14, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> you should check the ava and sig request thread. making more ava can help you become better. but if you have something else to do well...




Good idea I should do that Thanks.


----------



## mameks (Jan 16, 2011)

ThePeon said:
			
		

>







Me likes~ ^~^


----------

